# Suggestion for Exchange Ads



## VegasBella (Jul 27, 2016)

It would be nice if one could search the exchange ads by what the other owners are looking for. Example, let's say I want to trade SCI but I don't know where I want to go - I just want to see who would be willing to exchange with me. It would be nice if I could search the ads to see who is looking to exchange into SoCal.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 27, 2016)

This would be a great feature. I know I would be willing to try something different if the dates etc worked, it would be nice to be able to see what's on offer for what I have.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 27, 2016)

they system automatically notifies you when a new exchange ad is posted that matches what you have available in your own direct exchange ad.  the email should read something like "partial match" or similar.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 27, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> they system automatically notifies you when a new exchange ad is posted that matches what you have available in your own direct exchange ad.  the email should read something like "partial match" or similar.



ok so I'd have to post an ad to exchange mine in order to automate any kind of search function.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 27, 2016)

yes, that is correct.

however in posting an ad, you are not obligated to exchange that ad, or deposit it with TUG etc etc.

its merely to notify owners of matches available with other owners.


----------

